# Flash 03 - Seal Broken On Cab To Body Plastic Cowling



## PlasticTaff (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi All,

On a recent trip, whilst driving down the motorway we noticed the passenger side plastic cowelling (that connects from the cab to the motorhome body) had come loose. Closer inspection revealed that the connection to the cab was still intact but the seal from the cowelling to the motorhome body had broken.

I suspect this is something I can probably fix myself but I'm not sure what sealant should be used. Any ideas ? I'm tempted to take it to my local motorhome centre and get them to do it but it means yet another trip and more money to them - my Flash has not been the best build quality :-( 

Interestingly when I checked the driver side, the seal was from the top to bottom (vertical edge) of the cowelling but it was also sealed along the top/horizontal edge of the cowelling. This is not the case on the passenger side. Does anyone else have this difference or is it specific to the build quality of my van ?


Thanks in advance for any advise

PlasticTaff


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi PlasticTaff,

My Flash build quality is rubbish too. My vertical joint broke too. I'm sorry I don't remember what silcone I used (used it all on other projects and dumped the empty tube). Go for a silcone sealant or sealant with adhesive properties. Both my top horizontal joints have original sealant, so I guess your lack of sealant on one side is down to poor quality control by Chausson. By now, I assume you already know that!


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have just had my cab to body resealed with sikaflex 512.
my son who is in the building trade cut all the old sealant out then resealed with the sikaflex 512 it took about an hour and looks perfect.

total cost 2 cups of coffee & £8.oo for the sikaflex :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nomad99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Try some Tech 7 sealant, used in the yacths and marine industry , great stuff and very stong 

Hopefully this will sort you out

Nomad


----------



## PlasticTaff (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I used Sikaflex 512 as the local caravan shop had some. I haven't taken the van out on the road to see how it holds up, so that test will probably happen next weekend !! Can't be any worse than the 'professional quality' from Chausson ;-)


----------

